# Can you freeze uncooked Pierogi Dough for later use ?



## larry_stewart (Dec 29, 2019)

I came across a very simple dough for Pierogi.
My wife is vegan so I had to find a dough that didn't have butter, sour cream, milk .. ( all which I've seen in other doughs I've tried in the past, and were good)

Basic dough recipe is:
2 Cups Flour 
1/2 Tsp Salt
2 tsp Oil
1/2 Cup Water 

I would love to be able to make a few portions of dough in advance and freeze for later use.  This way, when Im in the mood for pierogi, I dont have to go through the whole process.

***I know Ive made pierogi in the past and have frozen them ( prior to cooking).  And they cooked up fine from the frozen state.  It wasn't this recipe.***


----------



## pepperhead212 (Dec 29, 2019)

It's very similar to jao tse dough, which I used to freeze, when I made excess. Eventually, I got it pretty close to enough to use up all the filling, and not have a huge amount of dough left (some friends and I would get together and make over 300 of them, to freeze most, so those also froze well, like the pierogi).


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 29, 2019)

larry_stewart said:


> I came across a very simple dough for Pierogi.
> My wife is vegan so I had to find a dough that didn't have butter, sour cream, milk .. ( all which I've seen in other doughs I've tried in the past, and were good)
> 
> Basic dough recipe is:
> ...


I have frozen the dough with no problem. My recipe is 750 g flour to 500 ml sour cream. No salt, oil, water added.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 29, 2019)

I freeze uncooked pizza dough all the time. It contains no dairy or egg and doesn't suffer from the freezing. Pasta dough too but that has egg in it. Either way, I think dough freeze well in general.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 29, 2019)

Great, that's what I figured, just needed some back up opinions.

Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## letscook (Dec 30, 2019)

yes you can, every year I make approximately 300 perogies, more if having a good day. I cook some and freeze and some I freeze with out cooking. both come out great.


----------



## bbqcoder (Dec 31, 2019)

Anyone have some good pierogi recipes that they would like to share?


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 31, 2019)

One of my fav's, potato cheese w/ mushroom,onion and spinach....







[/IMG]


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 31, 2019)

bbqcoder said:


> Anyone have some good pierogi recipes that they would like to share?


I know we have had several threads on this...perhaps one of the more tech savvy DCers can find the links? Hint-hint PF or TaxLady.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 31, 2019)

bbqcoder said:


> Anyone have some good pierogi recipes that they would like to share?


Here are a couple of previous threads about it:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/pierogi-dough-recipe-96493.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/pierogi-dough-recipe-45604.html


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 31, 2019)

The dough part is the only part of the recipe I follow,  The potato filling I just fry up some onions and and mash already boiled potatoes in  with the onions and a little bit of Margarine  S&P ( Id use butter but my wife is vegan).
One hint would be keep the mashed potato mix thick, not runny.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 31, 2019)

I still haven't made them, but when I've had them in restaurants, they're just not pierogi to me if they're not topped with caramelized onions  I know potatoes are the traditional filling, but I have a hard time with starch in starch, so I prefer a meat filling. I've also had a sweet filling with cherries and cream cheese.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 31, 2019)

I love the caramelized onion topper too.  I once had company over and served them like that, and they didn't go as quickly as I thought they would.  Initially ( and internally ) I was annoyed ( as I hate when I serve things and they aren't liked as much as I think they should be  ). but then I realized more for me, so the hell with their lousy taste buds.


----------

